# how often to feed?



## fishermanzack (Jan 31, 2006)

ok, I just got a lot of babies all are approx. 1" long. I have 6 burudi fronts, 6 red top aristochromis, and 4 jewels. I've fed them a few times today crushed up cichlid flakes. I was just wondering how often I should feed them? The fronts also tend to stay on the bottom and the others see the food first and usually get it before the fronts. just wondering what to do about that. Thanks.


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

I would only feed once a day for now. As what I read before, If some fish stays at the bottom while others eat, you may try this...after the others have eaten, turn off the light and let the once who have eaten to be distracted in another direction (maybe a dropping water in an area away from the others). Then, drop the food to the area where the other fish are (the ones who are in the bottom).  As what I said, I just read this and havent tried it yet...lol! hope it helps you.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

I had a similar problem. I have a silver tip shark in with my mbunas. When ever I feed them I have to start feeding the mbunas on one side of the tank and then dump my sinking waffer/pellets for the shark on the other side. If I try to do it differently the mbuna will get the sharks food before it even gets a cance to smell it.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

People always ask me "Cichlid Man, how often do you feed your fish?"
And to be honest with you, I don't really know. I just feed them whenever the look hungry, and just enough so as not to pollute the water.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

fishermanzack said:


> The fronts also tend to stay on the bottom and the others see the food first and usually get it before the fronts. just wondering what to do about that. Thanks.


Don't worry, when the fronts are hungry, they'll eat. If they can't see the food though, or don't know it's there, try sinking foods.


----------



## fishermanzack (Jan 31, 2006)

here is a few pics of the babies just in case you wanted to see them. and one of the dad of the fronts. He's a monster. And the frozen brine shrimp works perfect since it falls fast everyone gets to eat! and eat they do! lol


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

Beautiful babies!!! :fish: Glad to hear they are all eating now!


----------



## xlabidokidx (Mar 2, 2006)

I often hand feed mine, and if one fish is hogging it all and there are some left out I just move the food over to the ones who have none lol.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

nice fishies!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> People always ask me "Cichlid Man, how often do you feed your fish?"
> And to be honest with you, I don't really know. I just feed them whenever the look hungry, and just enough so as not to pollute the water.


Let me just add to this. If you want to feed fish in this matter you have to look out for the obvious signs of a hungry or malnourished fish, also you need to distinguish between a hungry fish and a greedy fish, which some beginners find difficult and give in to those puppy dog eyes.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

CM are you a sucker for the fishy puppy dog eyes too? i have to fight it hard at times.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> CM are you a sucker for the fishy puppy dog eyes too? i have to fight it hard at times.


Yeah, I mean how can you say no to a face like this?









We have to be strong MP! Fight hard. lol


----------

